# Road Kill



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I went up yesterday and got on the Road Kill List. Last year there was half dozen Deer hit by our house but couldn't get them. If they are too torn up or laid too long I can leave them lay. I got 3 one year if I get that many this year I'll be in good shape.

Woman told me if I find a Fresh Kill call and I can get a permit.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My last deer was a road kill. I had it butchered within about 5 hours of being hit.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Had one in my driveway 15 minutes dead

YUMMMM


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here we have to have permission to move them before you can. Almost got me a Ticket picking up one taking it home before calling the Agent. It was in the 90's out and I wanted to get it cut up.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we now have a hotline , maybe partly because of me asking my state rep for a better way to handle roadkill deer pickup and him actually going to the DNR and asking for it.

we used to have to call the Sheriff then wait for them to come tag that was a waste of police resources , and it took a long time.

the year before we went to electronic deer registration for archery and gun hunting they made the hotline for road kill.

call the 800 number give them the info and they give you a confirmation number , like a tag you write that down and keep it with the deer . if it is before or after hours you just leave a message and they call you back.

my last road kill I drove down the county road near my house , there was no deer , checked my trap line , and came back and there was a decent sized doe laying in the 3 inches of snow , had to wait 40 minutes , had I drug it to the other side of the road before I called it in , I probably could have been out of there sooner , because the center line of that road is the county line but I was honest. that Doe got hit in the neck and had a broken neck , 2 broken ribs and a broken front leg , it had less meat damage than most deer shot and was still very warm when I got it home and gutted it out it had basically just been hit when I came on it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I could go for some road kill right now


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

one year my mother hit a goose ,so she put it in her car and we had it for Christmas dinner. next year she hit a dog, no one wanted to eat at moms house


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

All road kill gos to a group that processes for food bank that we dont even have in our town.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

MelQ next time you mom hits a dog invite me. I like hot dog/coyote.
Off the grill, in a stir fry or a good stew minus carrots but lots of orka.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> MelQ next time you mom hits a dog invite me. I like hot dog/coyote.
> Off the grill, in a stir fry or a good stew minus carrots but lots of orka.
> 
> Al


Well I rather have Dog or Coyote than Fox.

big rockpile


----------



## Springwood (Mar 8, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> lots of orka.


Like the whale?...I'm hoping that's a typo and you mean okra


----------



## Springwood (Mar 8, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> Well I rather have Dog or Coyote than Fox.
> 
> big rockpile


I tried fox once (one we trapped because it was killing my chickens & DNR told us we needed to kill it not relocate it) just to see & trying to not waste the meat....NOT GOOD. One of the recipes online I found said to soak it in buttermilk, cook it, and then bury it. Once we tasted fox (which I cooked 2 different ways from recipes), I could totally understand the humor in that recipe because I'd never try to eat it again.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you ever get a apple computer you will have to go back and reread what you wrote and Apple auto corrected to what they thought you meant.

Never had fox my self. I would cook it just like coyote, grill stir fry and a stew.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to skin many Fox and everything tasted like Fox for awhile.

big rockpile


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Got 3 last year. The last one my son registered - in the dark loaded in the truck it looked OK. It was a few degrees below zero. Once back home I found that it was hit hard with shattered ribs and what a smell! But I salvaged 20 pounds of meat, carefully cutting away bloody portions and tossing the whole midsection and one front leg. Amazingly, ALL the meat that I kept was fine. Goes to show if you can cool a deer quick enough and carefully cut away bad parts, any deer can be salvaged to an extent.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have problems with people lying about how long they have been dead. If they hit it and call it in and I'm called usually I can salvage the meat with no problem.

We are next to a Major Highway and State Park where Deer are not hunted so several get hit.

big rockpile


----------

